# Lyft Deductible



## Django (May 5, 2014)

I noticed if you go to profile on the Lyft application it shows the insurance policy. Looks like my car is covered, but it's a $2500 deductible (ouch). I like how I can see the policy. Is Ubers policy visible? Whats the deductible on collision? Maybe the forum could use a Lyft sub-forum?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I wish these companies would spend more money on the insurance side, and less on the recruitment side. $2,500 deductible is way too high. If someone totals their car they're basically screwed.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I wish these companies would spend more money on the insurance side, and less on the recruitment side. $2,500 deductible is way too high. If someone totals their car they're basically screwed.


Also, as was discussed elsewhere, you have that deductible plus you will probably get less than you owe on the vehicle if financed. Insurance payouts for a totaled vehicle are notoriously low. In a total, you're probably out 5k +.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

These high deductibles are usually to keep the rates affordable and to discourage comprehensive claims (claims of broken windshields, vandalism, wear and tear) beacause the insurers know many drivers will try to use the company insurance to repair their cars. If you read between the lines, it's saying that you have to repair your own car at your own expense if it was your fault in an at fault accident. Get to know a good mechanic/body shop. To me the liability, uninsured and underinsured and medical payments are the most important components of the policy. Understand that LYFT and UBER have no insurable interest in your car, so why would they want to pay for your repairs?


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> These high deductibles are usually to keep the rates affordable and to discourage comprehensive claims (claims of broken windshields, vandalism, wear and tear) beacause the insurers know many drivers will try to use the company insurance to repair their cars. If you read between the lines, it's saying that you have to repair your own car at your own expense if it was your fault in an at fault accident. Get to know a good mechanic/body shop. To me the liability, uninsured and underinsured and medical payments are the most important components of the policy. Understand that LYFT and UBER have no insurable interest in your car, so why would they want to pay for your repairs?


It is a comprehensive policy though - if I total the car like grams777 said, even if it's my fault, James River will pay for the car minus the $2500 deductible. But also like grams777 pointed out, I'll most likely not get the full value of the car. And often on a new vehicle people are under water with payments compared to value.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

$50,000 of contingent comprehensive and collision insurance.* If a ridesharing driver holds personal comprehensive and collision insurance that is found not to apply, this policy covers physical damage to that vehicle that occurs during a trip, for any reason, up to $50,000 and with a $1,000 deductible.
So Uber $1000 LYFY $2500.

The for any reason doesn't include at fault?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I wish these companies would spend more money on the insurance side, and less on the recruitment side. $2,500 deductible is way too high. If someone totals their car they're basically screwed.


POST # 2 / @UberComic: ♤♡♢♧ So 
that's how #LUBER came about.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

A $2,500 deductible is absolutely Criminal for these type of wages. Lyft should go to hell.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Yep i had to pay out that $2500 deductible luckily my body shop thought it was criminal too and helped me out a lot


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Yep i had to pay out that $2500 deductible luckily my body shop thought it was criminal too and helped me out a lot I ended up paying only $650 and I bought my body shop guy a $100 gift card for the help throughout the process


Ouch.... you ok? This just in or ancient history?

Btw Jim might wanna censor some details, unless that isn't your name at all and just a fictional character I don't recognize...

That exchange of friendly gestures can be reinterpreted as practically a confession for an open and shut case for conspiracy to commit, kickbacks & insurance fraud... felonies w/ real hard time on the menu, not fun at all for any of the parties involved


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Django said:


> View attachment 429
> Is Ubers policy visible?


*Yes.

I'm too lazy to look it up for you.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Ouch.... you ok? This just in or ancient history?
> 
> Btw Jim might wanna censor some details, unless that isn't your name at all and just a fictional character I don't recognize...
> 
> That exchange of friendly gestures can be reinterpreted as practically a confession for an open and shut case for conspiracy to commit, kickbacks & insurance fraud... felonies w/ real hard time on the menu, not fun at all for any of the parties involved


This was back in March 12 hours after I bought my car $13,000 in damage to a car I bought for under $16k , I was told at first it was probably gonna be totaled out and was given a value of $20,500 as what the insurance would pay out but it ended up just getting fixed

I hate that I set up this account with my facebook , been thinking about just starting a new one since you can't change anything


----------

